# Cat Proofing



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

Hi I am building a new pigeon loft due to relocation. The Problem is where the pigeons will be situated there are some cats. Thus I need to cat proof my loft as best as possible. This is basically to do with trapping them after a flight.

Any Ideas. I keep High flying Tumblers.

All help and advice will be appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sufiness said:


> Hi I am building a new pigeon loft due to relocation. The Problem is where the pigeons will be situated there are some cats. Thus I need to cat proof my loft as best as possible. This is basically to do with trapping them after a flight.
> 
> Any Ideas. I keep High flying Tumblers.
> 
> All help and advice will be appreciated.


be out there so you can discourage the cat from making a sneak attack.. make sure the birds trap fast..


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

the problem is I have high flyers so I like to let them out in the morning before I go to work and they trap themselves whilst I'm at work. So I won't be around to close the trap. 

But weekends etc thats fine as I can be around.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Not to sound like a jerk but maybe get a dog?


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

that dog thing is funny.--but it will probpley work.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

rono842 said:


> that dog thing is funny.--but it will probpley work.


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

My neighbor has a cat and it roams in my yard.So i'll probably get a terrier type breed to keep her out.Here's a link that was posted here a while ago about a trap door that might work......................................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7bucm6KJRw&feature=related


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats a cool idea.


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

*cats*

We have a lot of stray cats coming into our yard that hang around our lofts. It seems after they come around for a while they realize there is nothing here for them because they cant get to the birds. I have even had cats sit on top of the aviaries and watch the birds, but as time goes on I think they just give up and dont bother to come around as much. I still chase the odd one away but they are getting fewer. The one thing I do worry about is when the trap is open. I havent had a cat go in but I imagine eventually that could happen. What I do is if the trap is open and there are birds that are home I put them in the aviary and close it so no birds are in the loft portion, when the birds that are excercising get home I then close the trap and open up the aviary again. Just remain diligent and do what you can. I have a friend that has hundreds of different types of pigeons and has probably around 15 lofts or maybe more. He does what I do or I should say I do what he does and just make sure the cats cant get to the birds. He told me he hasent lost a bird to a cat in years maybe just luck, but he has cats and I have personnaly seen the cats have no obvious interest in his birds anymore.

Hank


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I suggest purchasing an electric fence charger and placing "hot" wires around any areas the cats, or other predators, may climb up to reach the trap, top of the loft and flight.
It won't help any pigeons that land anywhere else.
Pip's recommendation of getting a dog would also work well.
I personally use dogs to protect my lofts.


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

A long time ago I woke up one morning found a cat had gone thru a small gap and killed all the pigeons in the kit box which is why im kinda freaked out about moving my pigeons nearer to cats....

(im allergic to dogs)


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

Birdman79 said:


> My neighbor has a cat and it roams in my yard.So i'll probably get a terrier type breed to keep her out.Here's a link that was posted here a while ago about a trap door that might work......................................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7bucm6KJRw&feature=related


wonder how u make that??? can't be just a simple seesaw could it? i mean how does it take the weight of one pigeon when theres nothing on other side?[/I]


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

sufiness said:


> wonder how u make that??? can't be just a simple seesaw could it? i mean how does it take the weight of one pigeon when theres nothing on other side?[/I]


I think that its just a see-saw. One side is heavier and supported from the bottom (it can move up to close, but not down)

There are a couple other vids on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOdNQDFVJuA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If your not there to watch your birds.. then there is no simple answer.. they are pretty much as ferals live..


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> If your not there to watch your birds.. then there is no simple answer.. they are pretty much as ferals live..


No my pigeons are usually in but UK = short days so if I let them out in the morning before work they r usually still flying when I leave for work. Then i leave some trap mixture so they will come straight down and in..

My neighbours would be complaining if they were roaming wild.


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

TN_PIGEON said:


> I think that its just a see-saw. One side is heavier and supported from the bottom (it can move up to close, but not down)
> 
> There are a couple other vids on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOdNQDFVJuA&feature=player_detailpage


I saw that video and I cant work out why the cat cant get in??? it must be able to squezze through the same Gap. Maybe im missing something..


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

sufiness said:


> I saw that video and I cant work out why the cat cant get in??? it must be able to squezze through the same Gap. Maybe im missing something..


In this one, I really think he might have the trap installed backwards (other clips seem to be correctly installed)

Its a weight issue, not a size issue.

The cat's weight will cause the trap to close. 

I'd install it so the external landing board will move downward if/when there is too much weight on it (this will cause the internal board to rise and block the hole). 

Trial and error on how to get it balanced properly for your birds.


----------

